# ciao a tutti



## Costant (28 Ottobre 2012)

Tifavo roma ma da quando è arrivato constant ho tifato questi colori torneremo grandi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Costant (28 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>



non è vero|!


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente ho potuto provare la funzione "ignore" del forum, grazie


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Ottobre 2012)

benvenuto, lol posso capire se mi dicevi tifavo roma ma poi sono diventato del milan per bojan


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------

